# New Pics 150gal Burindi Tank!!!



## karatejo (Apr 10, 2003)

http://s562.photobucket.com/albums/ss70 ... Frontosas/


----------



## karatejo (Apr 10, 2003)

Also what bout my photos guys anyone had a look.


----------



## UMphreak (Feb 27, 2006)

looks nice. I think people usually upload pics here instead of following a link. Might be why nobody has responded. Im gonna set me up a front or gib species tank when I find me another 125.


----------



## karatejo (Apr 10, 2003)

That's what I thought but I don't know how to post straight into post? Anyone know how?


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Looks cool to me! Is that a 72x18 footprint 150?


----------



## karatejo (Apr 10, 2003)

Hi ya its a 60" by 24" by 24". Around 150 UK Gal. Good size I love it set her up 2 years ago. Started off with a mix of malawi and Fronts even Texas Cichlids.

Fell in love with Fronts got rid of malawi and the Texas...got more Fronts and hay! They started to Breed bout 1 year ago but after about 4 holds I've now got my 1st Batch of Fronty Fry bout 30 of em! And Guess what I've gota another female holding so with any luck ill have a few more yet!! Yippy I'm so excited!

The main tank has a "Back to Nature" real rock background cost me a bomb bout 500 US Dol!!!

I'm gona try and post some pics straight in so watch this space!

And I have to say soz for my typing format I'm always using my mobile phone to post lately so hope that's ok.

11 Burindi Fronts. And around 30 Fry.


----------



## raekit (Sep 28, 2009)

Any luck on how to upload a photo....I'm still trying to figure this one out....thanks for the help.


----------



## J.B. (Jul 14, 2007)

When you go to your album in photobucket, mouse over the picture you'd like to share, a little window will appear that displays several links _(see below)_.










Click in the one that says "IMG Code" and then copy that link and paste it here.

It'll show up like this...










Nice pics and equally nice looking fish. :thumb:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Your Burundi are BEAUTIFUL! The female in the center of the above image is stunning (great contrast, dark stripes, beautiful color on the dorsal fin). She is a pretty girl! Makes me want some burundi just like them :wink: I never really noticed that their dorsal fins are white with a blue running the length of the fin near the top. I must have seen a zillion burundi and never paid attention to how nice the dorsal fin is until I saw that pic. I am ashamed that I have not paid better attention.

I really like your rocks too.

Also, I like the frontosa art work :wink: Did you create them?


----------



## raekit (Sep 28, 2009)

JB thanks that's what I was looking for!

kit


----------



## Weesque09 (Oct 3, 2009)

Here are some updates.... under tank is kinda messy right now, as *** got two sumps under there, but Im going to be replacing them with a 60 gal sump soon..


----------



## MSUDawgs56 (Feb 1, 2005)

I agree.. Your Burundi have excellent markings.... great color too!!!! I hope my young juvies look like yours!!


----------



## sulcata2big (Oct 26, 2009)

sweet :thumb: :thumb:

mick :fish:


----------

